# angekündigte fotos vom teich



## andreas w. (17. Sep. 2008)

mahlzeit gemeinde. hier sind ein paar fotos vom teich, die ich euch versprochen hatte:
 

 
bild vom grossen bachlauf - fängt normalerweise ganz oben an
 
kleiner bachlauf, damit auf der seite auch was ist.
das estrichgitter wird noch ein bischen hübsch gemacht, funktioniert jedenfalls gegen __ fischreiher - auch wenn´s nicht prickelnd aussieht.
 
gesamtbild - auf dieser seite kommt in 1-2 jahren meine nächste baustelle.


----------



## Dr.J (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,

sehr schön geworden.


----------



## michag (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

 Hallo das sieht cool aus   besonders auch der Weg zur Brücke und die gesamte Randgestaltung


----------



## Eugen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,

hast du sehr schön gemacht 

und damit schon mal ein Kriterium für die Einbürgerung erfüllt.


----------



## Inken (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

 wow Andreas, sieht klasse aus! Sehr schön eingewachsen, der Teich ist ja kaum wiederzuerkennen!


----------



## Horst T. (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

sieht wirklich Spitze aus.... 
nur die " Vögel " gefallen mir nicht so recht, wenn ich ehrlich sein darf


----------



## RainerSchm (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,

das ist ja super schön geworden. Sehr liebevoll gestaltet.  

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,

großes Lob von mir, sieht echt toll aus! 

Was für eine Baustelle steht denn in 1-2 Jahren an?


----------



## inge50 (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,

ist sehr schön geworden  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Marlowe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Hallo Andreas,


sieht sehr schön aus. 

Tatsächlich wieder einmal eine Oase der Ruhe. 


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## andreas w. (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

erstmal danke für eure mails.

@horst: die blechvögel sind auch nicht meine erfindung, aber sie halten die faltenhälse (__ fischreiher) ab. da wo sie stehen, wären noch landeplätze im teich vorhanden.

@ dodi: ich bin grundsätzlich arbeitstier und freue mich drüber, dass meine fische wachsen. deshalb werde ich dann an der seite die nächste und vorläufig endgültige vergrösserung vornehmen.

@all: der teich ist nett und der bewuchs ist ok. ABER es lässt sich noch vieles verändern und verbessern. und genau das werde ich im nächsten jahr tun. mit fotos und allem was dazugehört.

amen.


----------



## Marlowe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

Andreas, nun gibs aba noch "Ed" an mich, oda? 


Marlowe


----------



## andreas w. (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

ach so, genau "ED" marlowe:

danke für das lob, aber zur oase wollte ich es nicht degradieren. du weisst ja, rund um die oase gibts nix zum trinken und da wo das wasser (wasser) ist, ist immer was los. 

also, lieber mal ein paar schritte weg von der oase und trotzdem noch ein bierchen in der hand 

....und ich hätt dich fast vergessen . glück gehabt.


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: angekündigte fotos vom teich*

huch ebend erst entdeckt 

Sieht ja echt Spitze aus Deine Gartenanlage und der Teich !

Lg
axel


----------

